# Building a Lever Bow(Camless)



## Pelayo122 (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi everyone!! I´m new here, and english is not my native language so, i will do my best haha. I´m from Argentina, I know a few things about Archery and woodcrafting, So about a year ago I made myself a Recurve Bow. It went pretty nice and now I want to raise the bet, I want to build a lever bow like Oneida or Monster bows. I will post a few pictures of what I´m doing, Let me know what you guys think:









Here is the riser at the begining, my idea was make a wood/aluminium riser, to add some hard material and make things easier on the limb mount. 









riser looking good, here is the main idea, the limbs are the leftover skys from the recurve project

















the aluminium parts, I added an aluminium bar because I don´t think that the wood will survive to the tension of the limbs.









Here is what i got, now I need to build the lever system, do you have any advice??


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks like a good start. Now you need some outboards and hinges. Might want to check out American eagle bows or 5150 for the parts you need. Or possibly look for a parts Oneida you could get them from. Good luck, I'll be looking forward to your progress. Dave


----------



## Pelayo122 (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi! thanks for the advice I will take a look!! I live in argentina so I cant order the parts at the moment. Now I have a functional bow (Just Testing the strength of the limbs and the system) b

I´m making new limbs (this are too small) and new mounts for the limbs. Now it look like this:
















I put a suplement on the limbs witout measuring, so they don´t work properly. I will take the rigth measures with the new limbs. this are too heavy (my bad haha). I am testing with iron cable but when all the test is over i will use the right materials..


----------



## en3sdy (Aug 21, 2014)

Sweet little project, I love lever bows


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice Job! Not at all bad for the first go round.


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Very impressive. Looks really good


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

update


----------



## CRAFT910 (Sep 3, 2020)

Pretty cool I hope to make one some day


----------

